# neige fondante : slush, gadoue, soupe, pape, bouillasse, papette, tchaffe, ouaffe, etc.



## Bayou Bill

la slush, y a tu qqn qui connaisse ce mot en français standard?

il faut peut-etre que j'explique un peu mieux.  la slush c'est un mot quebecois qui décrit la neige moitié fondue et parfois boueuse qui se trouve par terre tout par tout quand que c'est l'hiver.   y a probablement pas de mot pareil en bon français, et ce serait pour ça qu'on emploi la slush mais bon......


----------



## mickaël

Je ne vois pas mieux que _"neige fondue" et "neige boueuse". _
Mais vu le nombre de fois qu'il neige dans ma région...


----------



## Johanne

mickaël said:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas mieux que _"neige fondue" et "neige boueuse". _



presque. On dit "neige fondante". Dans un langage plus familier, on dira gadoue (au féminin).


----------



## zaby

On dit aussi "la soupe", mais le contexte doit être clair


----------



## Jim69

oui oui, on dit bien à propos d'une neige fondue qui n'est pas praticable pour du ski, que c'est de la soupe.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Séquence souvenirs :
quand j'étais plus jeune, ma prof d'histoire appelait ça la "raspoutitza" (sp ?). Ca ressemble bien au mot que tu cherches, mais... c'est russe !


----------



## jpdeweerdt

moi, en plus de 'soupe' je dirais aussi 'la pape' (comme de la pape au riz, cela colle aux skis)

Mais peut-être est-ce belge????

Peut-être aussi de la 'bouillasse' (belge aussi????)

par contre 'la gadoue', pour moi, c'est de la boue et non de la neige fondue.

jean paul


----------



## beri

je confirme : la soupe 
et pareil, pour moi "la gadoue", c'est de la boue.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

jpdeweerdt said:
			
		

> Peut-être aussi de la 'bouillasse' (belge aussi????)


On dit "bouillasse" aussi chez moi.
(à ne pas confondre avec "bouillabaisse"...  )


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je suis de la région lyonnaise (un tout petit peu plus de neige qu'à montpellier!), et on dirait aussi gadoue ou bouillasse. Gadoue, c'est de la boue, mais par extension, et métaphoriquement, la gadoue peut s'appliquer à tout ce qui ressemble à... de la bouillasse. Mais la slush, c'est vraiment le mélange de neige fondue un peu dégueu au printemps.... peut-être faudrait-il faire valider ce mot par l'académie française... puisqu'il n'existe pas d'équivalent.


----------



## Gutenberg

(Définition : Neige gorgée d'eau qui, si l'on frappe du pied à plat sur le sol, produit des éclaboussures; densité de 0,5 à 0,8.)

*neige fondante*
névasse
bouillie neigeuse
bouillie de neige

(_Source :_ Termium)


----------



## dragver

Je sors ma pelle et je déterre histoire de signaler que le terme "sloche" vient de l'anglais "slush" qui signifie gadoue.

Donc oui, gadoue et bouillasse conviennent  pour désigner la sloche.

(Oui, non, je sais, ça fait un peu déterrage de compétition mais je passais par là...)


----------



## danielc

Selon Wiktionnaire et le livre _Les risques naturels en montagne_ les Suisses disent _tiaffe._

tiaffe — Wiktionnaire

Les risques naturels en montagne


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse on dit _tchaffe_ plutôt que _tiaffe_ (qui est en fait une chaleur excessive).

En Savoie ils disent _ouaffe_.

Sinon, un peu comme la _pape_ belge, nous parlons aussi de _papette_.

P.S.: dragver est battu à plate couture pour le « déterrage de compétition » !


----------



## danielc

Vous dites qu'on dit _tchaffe_ plutôt que _tiaffe_. Est-ce que la différence est régionale ou générationnelle chez vous? Ou est-ce que l'on n'entend pas vraiment _tiaffe_ dans ce contexte?


----------



## yuechu

Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire "de la neige fondante" en français européen aussi ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locape

Je ne crois pas l'avoir déjà entendu, même dans les Alpes. La 'neige fondue' ou 'la neige qui fond' en FF, sinon la 'soupe' .


----------



## Chimel

yuechu said:


> Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire "de la neige fondante" en français européen aussi ?


En "français européen", on dit _neige fondante_ mais pour qualifier une neige mêlée de pluie qui est en train de tomber et qui fond tout de suite, sans adhérer. Ce n'est pas la boue neigeuse qui se forme lorsqu'une couverture de neige commence à dégeler.


----------



## danielc

Bayou Bill said:


> la slush, y a tu qqn qui connaisse ce mot en français standard?
> 
> il faut peut-etre que j'explique un peu mieux.  la slush c'est un mot quebecois qui décrit la neige moitié fondue et parfois boueuse qui se trouve par terre tout par tout quand que c'est l'hiver.   y a probablement pas de mot pareil en bon français, et ce serait pour ça qu'on emploi la slush mais bon......


On entend s_lush_ au Canada, nous aussi, parmi d'autres mots.


----------



## DearPrudence

Chimel said:


> En "français européen", on dit _neige fondante_ mais pour qualifier une neige mêlée de pluie qui est en train de tomber et qui fond tout de suite, sans adhérer. Ce n'est pas la boue neigeuse qui se forme lorsqu'une couverture de neige commence à dégeler.


Chimel, tu me sembles t'avancer peut-être un peu en parlant de "français _européen_".
Personnellement, je n'ai jamais entendu "neige fondante", mais toujours "neige fondue".
Pour ce que ça vaut, Google Trends semble indiquer que "neige fondante" est en effet plutôt belge.
En tous cas, je partage les avis suivants de mes concitoyens :


Jim69 said:


> oui oui, on dit bien à propos d'une neige fondue qui n'est pas praticable pour du ski, que c'est de la soupe.





Locape said:


> Je ne crois pas l'avoir déjà entendu ["neige fondante"] même dans les Alpes. La 'neige fondue' ou 'la neige qui fond' en FF, sinon la 'soupe' .


----------



## Maître Capello

DearPrudence said:


> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais entendu "neige fondante", mais toujours "neige fondue".


Je n'ai jamais entendu ni l'un ni l'autre pour ma part, mais les deux termes devraient normalement désigner deux choses différentes : de la neige fondante est de la neige en train de fondre, alors que de la neige fondue a déjà fondu. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, on utilise aussi _soupe_ en Suisse, mais il convient de préciser que c'est exclusivement pour qualifier la neige sur les pistes de ski qu'on l'emploie et pas de la neige en train de fondre sur les routes ou les trottoirs par exemple.


----------



## DearPrudence

Maître Capello said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu ni l'un ni l'autre pour ma part, mais les deux termes devraient normalement désigner deux choses différentes : de la neige fondante est de la neige en train de fondre, alors que de la neige fondue a déjà fondu.


J'ai failli préciser que, comme Chimel, je parlais ici de la neige/pluie qui tombe du ciel, et non de la neige au sol. Ça, par chez nous, ça arrive assez souvent tout de même.


Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, on utilise aussi _soupe_ en Suisse, mais il convient de préciser que c'est exclusivement pour qualifier la neige sur les pistes de ski qu'on l'emploie et pas de la neige en train de fondre sur les routes ou les trottoirs par exemple.


Le pire, c'est que j'ai failli mettre en gras "qui n'est pas praticable pour du ski".

Pour la neige qui est au sol, je ne vois pas d'expressions toutes faites, bien qu'on en ait encore eue il n'y a pas si longtemps. Par chez nous, on dirait juste que c'est de la neige dégueulasse, mais ce n'est pas une expression consacrée du tout. Peut-être de la "bouillasse" s'il fallait lui trouver un terme si ça s'est mélangé à de l'herbe.


----------



## Maître Capello

DearPrudence said:


> J'ai failli préciser que, comme Chimel, je parlais ici de la neige/pluie qui tombe du ciel, et non de la neige au sol.


Oui, je voulais juste dire que _stricto sensu_ la pluie normale est justement presque toujours de la neige fondue ! 
Quant à la « neige fondante » (celle qui tombe aussi du ciel), chez nous on appelle ça de la _pluie-neige_… 



DearPrudence said:


> Le pire, c'est que j'ai failli mettre en gras "qui n'est pas praticable pour du ski".


Ben, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord… La « soupe », c'est de la neige de printemps, très lourde et donc peu agréable, mais cela reste de la neige praticable à ski.

D'autre part, la réponse de Locape laissait plutôt entendre autre chose que la neige sur les pistes…


Locape said:


> Je ne crois pas l'avoir déjà entendu, même dans les Alpes. La 'neige fondue' ou 'la neige qui fond' en FF, sinon la 'soupe' .


----------



## Locape

C'est vrai que la neige fondue est presque de l'eau, pas tout à fait encore, mais on a plus besoin de bottes pour la pluie que d'après-skis. Dans les stations de sports d'hiver, au bas des pistes ou dans le village, on appelait ça aussi de la soupe, même si la couleur est vite marron-noir, de la neige sale ou de la soupe cracra.


----------



## Chimel

DearPrudence said:


> Chimel, tu me sembles t'avancer peut-être un peu en parlant de "français _européen_".
> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais entendu "neige fondante", mais toujours "neige fondue".


Dont acte, merci pour la précision. J'ignorais que _neige fondante _était apparemment un terme régional de Belgique.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je propose d'inviter Albert Camus au débat 
La Chute


> Regardez, la neige tombe ! Oh, il faut que je sorte ! Amsterdam endormie dans la nuit blanche, les canaux de jade sombre sous les petits ponts neigeux, les rues désertes, mes pas étouffés, ce sera la pureté, fugitive, avant la *boue *de demain.


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Dont acte, merci pour la précision. J'ignorais que _neige fondante _était apparemment un terme régional de Belgique.


Je réanime ce fil sur lequel j'ai abouti à partir d'un autre :  slush / sleet
On peut aussi consulter cet autre fil du forum français/anglais : it's slushy

_Neige fondante_  (plutôt que _neige fondue_) se dit aussi au Québec pour une neige mêlée de pluie qui est en train de tomber. Et parfois pour la neige mouillée/détrempée au sol.  J'ai plus d'une fois noté des similarités entre les régionalismes belges et québécois.

On pourrait aussi ajouter  _*névasse *_à la liste de noms en titre pour décrire ce qu'on appelle _*sloche*_ au Québec.


> Névasse est un terme canadien et un régionalisme français désignant une neige gorgée d'eau liquide, *souvent sale* et produisant des éclaboussures.



Pour parler des conditions de ski de printemps (neige humide et collante, mais propre, pas encore à l'état détrempé de _soupe_) je dirais _c'est comme skier dans des patates pilées_. 


> patates pilées : [Québec] pommes de terre en purée.


----------

